# Benjamin Frankel Symphony Introductions



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, do introductions to the rest of Benjamin Frankel's symphonies exist besides nos. 2 & 3?

They're just introductions to 2 & 3 on spotify: 




And just for no. 2 & 3 on the CDs on Amazon also: https://www.amazon.com/-/es/gp/prod...&pf_rd_p=12f61fee-cc02-4313-be5b-89c565834b67

Thanks.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The Frankel symphonies were recorded by and released on the cpo label. When the disc of Symphonies 2 & 3 (cpo ‎- 999 241-2) was released (1994), it included introductions spoken by the composer. The subsequent three discs with Symphonies 1, and 4-8 were issued there were no introductions.

Apparently Frankel had introduced those two symphonies, perhaps for a concert or radio broadcast (I don't have my disc copy handy where the information might be documented), but none of the others. In any case, the composer died February 1973 so cpo could not tap him for further introductions when they got round to recording the symphonies. Which, if you appreciate those intros, is a shame.

Still, the Frankel symphonies are well-worth hearing. I've been a fan for many years and have acquired the cpo box set of the Complete Symphonies (cpo ‎- 999 661-2) which includes the spoken Introductions for Symphonies 2 & 3.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Frankel's spoken words were likely recorded between 1964 (the completion of Symphony 3) and 1972. They may indeed have been in preparation for radio broadcasts because I see no evidence of any vinyl LP records on his symphonies. If there are no analogue recordings made on any of Frankel's symphonies whilst he was alive, though, then the radio broadcast was 'live' ... or might never have happened. And if any live performances were not recorded, then why were his spoken words recorded and not his music?
It's curious.

Not having the CD booklet notes handy, I am guessing tapes on Frankel's narrations were culled from the composer's estate. He may have recorded them in anticipation of future recordings of his works. Benjamin's widow (Xenia), Dimitri Kennaway & fellow composer Buxton Orr were all active in helping produce recordings during the 1990s of Frankel's music.

Grateful we all are, too, that they managed to do so after 1993 and up to around 2006.

[there also doesn't appear to be any recordings made of Frankel's music during the past 14 years since that Naxos CD on his film music was issued]


----------

